# Pure Creamed Coconut



## Dragonfly (Jun 2, 2007)

Has anyone used pure creamed coconut as a hair conditioner?

Is it just as good as coconut oil?

Would it be applied before shampoo or how would it be applied?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2007)

you mean coconut cream? i guess it's just the same as coconut oil but in creamy form.

i'd rather apply it before shampoo and let it be absorbed 15 minutes than after, though i guess a nut of it could be used as a conditioner. i dunno, i guess if i don't want to rinse off my hair after, i'm more comfortable using an oil.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2007)

I picked up this box of "Pure Creamed Coconut" by Grace. It was a whole 75 cents.

I thought I read a post where the fat could be separated from the cream.

This is pretty runny stuff. For 25 grams the fat is 17 grams. And this small box is 170 grams. So it is loaded with fat (or oil).

I figured if I can't use it on my hair than I can eat it with fruit or something lol.


----------



## Lia (Jun 4, 2007)

You can use it as a deep-moisturizing treatment


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 4, 2007)

I decided to try the creamed coconut. My hair was dry and I pour a handful onto my hair and squished it into my hair. But Instead of soaking into my hair, it kind of solidified and got realy pasty. I tried another handful and it did the same thing.

So I decided to smoosh in a couple of tablespoons of olive oil into my hair. I tried to blend it with the drying coconut. I waited an hour then washed and conditioned.

My hair feels softer but I attribute that to the olive oil.

If I use the creamed coconut again, I'll wait until I get some coconut oil and blend the two together. If not, it was only 75 cents so not too much of a loss.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2007)

maybe it's more a waxy styling thing



. anyway, try with coconut oil, maybe this will work.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

I haven't used it but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2007)

Yesterday, I poured the extra creamed coconut into a small shampoo bottle.

I went to check on it today - the oil had separated from the creamed coconut

and was floating on the top.

Before washing my hair, I poured out 2 tablespoons of the oil, and smooshed it into my hair, and combed through. I waited an hour then washed and conditioned.

My hair feels amazing!

Consider trying this and see if it doesn't make your hair softer.

The product only cost me 75 cents and I'll get 5-6 uses.


----------



## nlsphillips (Jun 6, 2007)

Where did you find this???? Small minds want to know!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2007)

I went into a regular grocery story and found the aisle that features exotic and ethnic foods (different kinds of rice, beans, spices, etc).

Beside the tins of coconut milk, there were small boxes of pure creamed coconut - about the size of 2 decks of cards.

The creamed coconut is in a sealed baggy inside the box.


----------



## zimbochicka (Jan 3, 2009)

Girl I bought the same stuff (but by Mr Goudas...same difference lol Goudas and Grace parboil everything lol)!!! Initially I went to a health store and bought a bottle of coconut oil for $14.00. I proceeded to Zellers where I saw the lil boxes for under a dollar! You know it was not making a lick of sense to keep the bottle.

After trolling Youtube the whole of yesterday and learning about pre pooing (lol) I wanted to try it. I think what I will do is mix the creamed coconut, coconut milk, olive oil, oregano oil (potent stuff) and just whip it up in the blender....I do not have a hand held one. I wil also whip up a moisturizer using 100% shea butter (Zellers and Walmart carries it) and the creamed coconut. My hair is plenty damaged so yeah I am going into overdrive. Why did I tell you all this?? Oh yeah...try blending your mixture with a BLENDER. Am sure it will mix. One lady on youtube adds Aloe Vera to her mixture so it seperates after the first whipping. She lets it cool down and then she blends again. She says it sets second time around. I couldnt afford the Aloe but you best believe I was trying it! lol. I am glad there was someone out there who tried the creamed coconut. Thanks


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 3, 2009)

What is oregano oil?


----------



## Darla (Jan 3, 2009)

that coconut oil thing just sounds fabulous


----------



## zimbochicka (Jan 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is oregano oil? I also didnt know about it until I went to the health food store today. The lady told me that it will help my damaged hair and irritated skin. I took two drops (under my tongue) and it knocked me out. She said to ingest it. I will also add a few drops to my coconut milk so that it wakes up my scalp. It's also good for eczema, ringworm, athlete's foot, psoriasis, dandruff, candida, respiratory problems etc. If I had known about it all along I would have stocked lots in my cupboard lol


----------

